

Application deadline for Imagine K12 today - hesparrow
http://www.imaginek12.com/apply.html

======
coryl
That page reads exactly like the YC application page, which I suppose is
flattery in form.

~~~
sramam
"We are unabashedly inspired by Y Combinator."

<http://www.imaginek12.com/model.html>

